# Touaregs available at the end of May!!!



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

I talked to my rep today.. he told me the t-regs will be in by the end of may!!


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (jrdlr)*

What do you mean by 'available'? Are you saying 'Demo' for testdrive or 'the one' we can buy?


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (escaflowne_song)*

I guess those are the 1 or 2 that each dealer will be getting, with the full batch to hit in June or July? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (ASurroca)*

I don't see any "full batch" hitting any too soon, let alone June/July...


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (vwguild)*

yeah, we should see 2 or 3 in the 1st few months.


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (jrdlr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I talked to my rep today.. he told me the t-regs will be in by the end of may!!







[HR][/HR]​Your dreaming dude. I've heard they might be pushed back to August even. I hope it's true, since I'm numba 1 on the list at Gunther.


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (S4inSoFla)*

Chris...You talking to a Salesman or what???


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (vwguild)*

The final launch schedule should be revealed at the North American Touareg launch/dealer meetings May 7-10. It appears that everyone has heard a different story up until now. At that time the stories should be converging....


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (Jouko Haapanen)*

We will have to wait and see.


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (vwguild)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Chris...You talking to a Salesman or what???[HR][/HR]​I'm just passing along what my sales mgr said. He says earliest is late June, probable is July, and with VWs record of new intros it could easily be August. I would have a hard time believing it'll come in May since dealers haven't seen the truck nor have any pricing on it.


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (S4inSoFla)*

Only kidding...







I have been saying mid-late June, July 4th for some time...
And the West Coast units ship before those going East so that they are available at the same time... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## touareger (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (S4inSoFla)*

Has anyone on a list been told they are something besides 1st in line?


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (touareger)*

Yes. we were told that we were 5th in line back in late January. We're now 3rd, apparently due to a couple cancellations. Frankly, we're also on the verge of cancelling and getting an X5.


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (mml7)*

Be Patient...Lots more room in the T-Reg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## richpearl (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (mml7)*

quote:[HR][/HR] . . . Frankly, we're also on the verge of cancelling and getting an X5.[HR][/HR]​This might make sense in Canada, where similar BMW and VW models cost about the same. But, it doesn't make sense to me at all in the U.S.
The main reasons to get a BMW X5 would be that you don't really want an SUV to go off road and that you do want an SUV that drives somewhat like a BMW. But, if those are your reasons, I don't understand why you wouldn't get a 5 series BMW Touring (wagon). It will handle better, give a true BMW drive and handling, look better, and carry more than an X5. It'll be faster and quicker, too.
The main reasons to get a VW Touareg would be that you actually want decent off-road capability along with a good ride and handling. Actually, the two vehicles should appeal to two different markets. The only reasons I can see for holding off on purchasing a Touareg are that you want to give VW some time to work out initial quality problems, and you want to buy it with out paying a "gotta be the first on the block to have one" penalty. But, this second reason is a bit risky: Since VW is apparently subsidizing the Touareg price in the U.S., at least as compared to European prices, the price could rise dramatically if the vehicle sells well here.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (richpearl)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This might make sense in Canada, where similar BMW and VW models cost about the same. But, it doesn't make sense to me at all in the U.S.
The main reasons to get a BMW X5 would be that you don't really want an SUV to go off road and that you do want an SUV that drives somewhat like a BMW. But, if those are your reasons, I don't understand why you wouldn't get a 5 series BMW Touring (wagon). It will handle better, give a true BMW drive and handling, look better, and carry more than an X5. It'll be faster and quicker, too.
The main reasons to get a VW Touareg would be that you actually want decent off-road capability along with a good ride and handling. Actually, the two vehicles should appeal to two different markets. The only reasons I can see for holding off on purchasing a Touareg are that you want to give VW some time to work out initial quality problems, and you want to buy it with out paying a "gotta be the first on the block to have one" penalty. But, this second reason is a bit risky: Since VW is apparently subsidizing the Touareg price in the U.S., at least as compared to European prices, the price could rise dramatically if the vehicle sells well here.[HR][/HR]​
It has a lot to do with timing, actually. My wife will be giving birth around the end of June, so test driving and shopping for cars will become more difficult as time goes along. The size and feel of the X5 felt 'right' to us even though it lacks somewhat in value. The MDX was nice and has the best bang-for-your-buck, but it didn't impress us enough. The 5 series wagon lacks AWD, so it doesn't even make the first cut. Plus, this Consumer Reports give the nod to the X5 over the 525 wagon for 'usable cargo capacity' (I don't know how they measure it, but I'd wager that its more accurate than most manufacturer's published numbers)
http://www.consumerreports.org/main/detailv2.jsp?CONTENT%3C%3Ecnt- _id=21999&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=21135&bmUID=1050751357777
 
In any case, it's not likely that we'll do more than an occasional jaunt off-road - especially with a $40K+ car, so the Touareg's prowess off road is lost on customers like me. It's ability to tackle inclement weather and to avoid crazy Boston drivers is far more important.
I'm not overly concerned over having a first model year car, but I highly doubt that the price will rise dramatically if the vehicle sells well. Even as it is, I feel that VW is close to pricing itself out of its competition. VW is not yet a marquee name, and your 'average' buyer looking to spend $40-$55K+ on an SUV does not generally regard VWs at the same level as BMW, Mercedes, Land Rover or even Lexus.
What I need from VWoA is some real information to keep me from wandering. There has been a dearth of any new information about the Touareg in the past couple months, and we're supposedly around two months away from a major milestone in VW's history. (I can only read the brochure *so* many times... ;-)
mike


----------



## richpearl (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (mml7)*

You know, I wondered about timing when I was writing my first message. It can make all the difference. I personally think the interior space of the X5 is too small, given the overall bulk of the vehicle. But, if it meets your needs, there's no question.
I'm happy with my W8 Variant, given its overall utility and power. But, of course, nobody would confuse it with a Bimmer, which is fine with me. Still I wonder if you shouldn't drive a 530 or 540. With a good set of snow tires, it would work in all but the worst snows. And, would you really want to drive such an expensive vehicle in a 24" snow storm? Wouldn't that be about as risky as off-roading?
In any case, I'm sure you'll be happy with an X5, and I agree that VW has been stingy with details lately.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (richpearl)*

I know I should drive the 530, but I'm not sure I should really go down *that* road ;-). However, we haven't decided whether or not we'll go with the X5 just yet. The Touareg seems nice in so many ways. The difference between driving in a 24" snow storm and off-roading is that we won't ever *have* to drive off-road to get to work (my wife works in the ER). 
I tried to sell my wife on the W8 wagon at one point, but she didn't care for the high "belt line". She said that it made her feel small, and obscured her vision. Oh well...
mike


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (mml7)*

Brochure







You mean the slick piece I was given to peruse for less than 2 minutes under the watchful eyes of the fleet security staff I wrote a deposit for the mythical T-reg in early February







Wish I had one; I was given the impression that they were Top Secret/For Restricted Personnel Only







The VW process is making my most recent extended purchases of a new 1999 ML 430 and 2000 Boxster S seem like treking to the summit of Everest in dense fog, in comparison. Sorry for first post; I have been lurking and assimilating the collective knowledge.


----------



## Safarimobile (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (richpearl)*

Yep, bought an X5 4.4i with the 19's. Absolutely love it. Might have to trade it in on the Pikes Peak though, if that ever makes production. I tried to hold out for the Touareg, but my wife was all over the X5 and our A4 was nearing it's 3 year warranty limit. She didn't want to step down to a VW from an Audi.


----------



## jc4511 (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (mml7)*

Here is a site that has helped me with the curiosity pangs, hopefully it will help with you too:
http://www.scottvw.com/newcars/touareg/index.html
J>


----------



## bobalouie (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (Safarimobile)*

me too


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (Safarimobile)*

quote:[HR][/HR] She didn't want to step down to a VW from an Audi. [HR][/HR]​Audis can be considered expensive VWs or VWs can be cheap Audis. I'd say with the design shared with Porsche and the engine straight out of a $70,000 Audi A8, the Touareg is on a par with the world's best.
No matter though. With an image conscious wife, it sounds like the X5 was the right choice.


----------



## SHINE (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (S4inSoFla)*

That's pretty funny about the image-conscious wife and the X5.







I'm actually considering a Touareg instead of a more established luxury brand SUV to somewhat avoid the prestige/money image, but at the same time have high quality and all the luxury amenities.
To clarify, I do not mean to poke fun at anyone. It's just that I have the complete opposite consideration in mind when looking for my next car.


[Modified by SHINE, 9:41 PM 4-24-2003]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (SHINE)*

quote:[HR][/HR]That's pretty funny about the image-conscious wife and the X5.







I'm actually considering a Touareg instead of a more established luxury brand SUV to somewhat avoid the prestige/money image, but at the same time have all the luxury amenities.[HR][/HR]​Not to say anything about your wife or anyone else that feels they need to have a "proper" badge on the car to feel good about buying it, but Volkswagen's have never been about this and even with their recent push into segments like this, still won't be. Volkswagen products in upper price segments still have an emphasis on value, especially when you look at the standard fit and finish, materials, standard equipment and features and more. Reliability (like a lot of German makes) is not going to be as good as the Japanese any time soon, but this is a new vehicle for VW with an all-new service programs to go with it, so we'll have to wait and see.
All that rambling said, the Touareg has been voted by more than one magazine as the current best all-around SUV for the money right now. The X5 will appeal to some people for various reasons and a Range Rover will appeal to some people for other reasons. With a V10 TDI coming early next year priced at around $51,000 (for 313hp, 550 lb-ft. of torque and 24 mpg) and a potential 450hp W12-cylinder model after that who knows. The current Range Rover starts at $71,000. If VW offered a Touareg with a 450hp 12-cylinder for $60-65K fully loaded I think it may give a few people pause to consider it regardless of the badge given the standard kit, AWD capabilities, amenties, and more.
I also wouldn't count VW out of a potential longer wheelbase version with a third-row seat in the future (2-3 years). Audi is going to be building something along those lines on a Touareg platform and I'm sure they would love to find ways to share some of that development cost.
BTW, the North America Press event for the Touareg is officially in early June, so you won't see widespread press coverage in the U.S. till then. Car & Driver got very lucky and VW imported one for them to test (which was promptly sent back to Germany when they were done). There is a black V6 model at VWoA's headquarters in Auburn Hills, Michigan right now so you might see it if you live in that area.
Last estimate we heard from VWoA on when to expect the Touareg in dealers is in the beginning of July. That of course is subject to change...








- jamie


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (vwvortex1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwvortex1* »_I also wouldn't count VW out of a potential longer wheelbase version with a third-row seat in the future (2-3 years).

That's what I want to hear







If they release a longer wheelbase version soon enough it might head off BMW's larger SUV (if they ever finally do that) and the growing third-row-seat market. Combine that with that Marakesh mini-ute, and Volkswagen's truck-based offerings will be a healthy jump in the coming years. This, combined with other new models due in 2-3 years like the Microbus, should keep a steady flow of new models or updates, so that people don't lose interest in the brand or models. Because right nowthey're feeling the effects of having a lineup of old models when the competition is all-new, and I'm sure they wouldn't want to repeat this again.


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (jrdlr)*

I have all of the package pricing for the T-REG.
We should have 12-15 coming in our 1st allocation.


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (jrdlr)*


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (jrdlr)*

delayed til the 1st week of june. I know there are a couple hundred at the port already.


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (jrdlr)*

Jrdlr,
How many V6 or V8 are coming to your dealership? With what options? 
AND How's the Arizona meeting coming along?

Thanks for your response in advance.











_Modified by escaflowne_song at 8:56 PM 5-8-2003_


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (escaflowne_song)*

We should be getting 10-15 on our 1st allocation


----------



## donaldvanw (May 5, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (jrdlr)*

Would you be willing to share pricing with us?


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (jrdlr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrdlr* »_delayed til the 1st week of june. I know there are a couple hundred at the port already.









Put down the crack pipe, son! Drugs are bad, mmmmkay. My dealer says it could be pushed back to august.
My dealer is getting back from Arizona on May 20, I'm going go karting with him on 23rd so I should get some solid info and pics.



_Modified by S4inSoFla at 6:06 AM 5-9-2003_


----------



## nedzel (May 7, 1999)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (S4inSoFla)*


_Quote »_It's ability to tackle inclement weather and to avoid crazy Boston drivers is far more important.
You know, a Passat Wagon V6 with 4Motion would do that for you. It would get better mileage than the Touareg, be easier to drive and park, handle better, cost less, etc.
If you really don't want to go offroad, a Touareg is really overkill.


----------



## 1.8T Grocery Getter (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (nedzel)*

I get to see Touregs and Pahetons almost everyday here in Arizona.....The inside scoop from VOA helps too, but it seems that they don't know that much either. I say a black one and a dark green one. I just want to know if the 6 or the 8 cylinder Toureg will tow my 19' Sea Ray Bowrider and tandem axle trailer with ease.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (nedzel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nedzel* »_You know, a Passat Wagon V6 with 4Motion would do that for you. It would get better mileage than the Touareg, be easier to drive and park, handle better, cost less, etc.
If you really don't want to go offroad, a Touareg is really overkill.

As I mentioned above, the Passat has a high 'beltline' that obscures my wife's vision and makes her feel cramped in that car. 
The Touareg is a luxury SUV that aims to drive well on road and offroad. I don't see how not going offroad is overkill. Buying something like a Hummer H1 and not taking it offroad is overkill.
mike


----------



## uter (May 9, 2003)

*V6's available in July?*

Hello,
First post on VWVortex.
I've sent my deposit to a dealer in Scottsdale AZ.
Any idea if there will be V6's available in July? I'm hoping for a V6 with only the Premium pack and Xenons. This thing is for the missus, and she ain't about to do any offroading anytime soon.
Gracias.


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: V6's available in July? (uter)*

Most of the V6's that are at the port have a sticker of $39k and change. I believe that includes the premium pkg as well as a couple of stand alone options.


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (1.8T Grocery Getter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T Grocery Getter* »_I just want to know if the 6 or the 8 cylinder Toureg will tow my 19' Sea Ray Bowrider and tandem axle trailer with ease.

Both are rated to 7700lbs towing. Probably get the V8 for more powah.


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (S4inSoFla)*

FWIW, the V6 seemed to have decent grunt, although significantly less than the V8, and handled off-road situations with ease at our Phoenix dealer meetings when we had our driving events. I would expect the most noticeable differences between the two to be at highway speeds, where the extra power of the V8 will give it a definite edge. 
Heck, the V6 looks good even with the standard 17" wheels, and the steel spring version has ample ground clearance for the rough stuff. All in all, I knew I'd be impressed with the loaded V8 versions, but I was surprised by the less-expensive V6 versions and would recommend everyone drive the V6 before jumping on the V8 bandwagon.
Here's a little pic from our adventure....


----------



## jc4511 (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (Jouko Haapanen)*

I realize this is way off topic for this thread, but how tall are you and were you comfortable with the interior dimentions?


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (Jouko Haapanen)*

Any inkling as to when dealer allocations will start to roll on to the lots, and when the stores can start to submit individual factory orders?


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (DenverBill)*

First units should be on both East and West Coasts in about a month...You should not be far behind...1 V6 & 1V8 and then they will be trickling in throughout July...Will probably begin ordering on the VIM in August for October deliveries... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nedzel (May 7, 1999)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (vwguild)*


_Quote »_As I mentioned above, the Passat has a high 'beltline' that obscures my wife's vision and makes her feel cramped in that car.
Did she trying adjusting the seat upwards? The seat bottoms are height adjustable and it makes a big difference for folks that have short torsoes. 
It's your money, so get what you like....


----------



## aupieddecochon (May 10, 2003)

*Touaregs Coming Soon*

Just saw a flashy Touraeg billboard on La Brea in Los Angeles that read:
Coming Soon to an Off Road Near You - VW Touraeg.
It has a picture of the silver Touraeg with roof rack. The car is all shiny chrome and polished to look good.
Just stopped by the Beverly Hills Porsche/Audi Dealership to view two Cayenne's on the lot. While I was there, a man drove up in a Cayenne. He hopped out to look at the Cayennes. He then asked me questions about the tires. Seems he feels the ride is a little rougher than he expected. His tires and those on the two C's on the lot were the factory 55R18's.
He asked if he could put 17's on his Cayenne. I said I didn't know but the key was to increase the thickness of the tire. I said I suspected the porsche gear box and differential transfer was not built to handle 17 inch tires because of the huge torque output from the engine. The small tires might cause the axle to snap. Told him to surf over to Tires.com. You can input your make and model and get a complete list of tires and rims that are acceptable for your vehicle.


----------



## phillyrollin (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (Jouko Haapanen)*

I don't understand why everyone keeps saying, not using it off-road is overkill. 40-50k SUV's are not sold to be driven off-road. Almost no one in that segment uses these vehicles to their potential. Also trust me the toureg is only going to be capable of mild "off-roading" given the likely stock tire choice and inherent flaws of independent suspension off-road, but obviously this is a moot point as most of these will never even see a dirt or gravel road, let alone truly go off-road.


----------



## GolfGuy2003 (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (ASurroca)*

out of curiousity i called 1-800-DRIVE-VW they told me July expect to see the Touareg in dealerships, pricing in June.


----------



## Passat4u (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (GolfGuy2003)*

I was at the dealer meeting in Arizona last week. We drove the Touaregs and Phaetons, impressed with both vehicles. We drove off road with the Touareg (both the 6 and 8 cylinders) and on the race track with the 12 cylinder Phaeton at speeds close to 160 mph! JR Dealer and I confirmed with our AE just a few days ago that we will see a 6 cylinder and a 8 cylinder within 24 hrs of June 17th. And, that goes for every dealer in the NER. This Truck is a winner! 
Long live the SUVW!


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (Passat4u)*

How was the Wyndham Buttes?? The 17th is ETA in the WER as well...Waggoners will be busy that day


----------



## urinal_mint (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (Safarimobile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Safarimobile* »_Yep, bought an X5 4.4i with the 19's. Absolutely love it. Might have to trade it in on the Pikes Peak though, if that ever makes production. I tried to hold out for the Touareg, but my wife was all over the X5 and our A4 was nearing it's 3 year warranty limit. She didn't want to step down to a VW from an Audi. 

Step Down?















The Touareg would be a definite step up from an A4......you cant be serious about that....


----------



## vwbocchino (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (jrdlr)*

Really,
Lucky!
Our rep told us the Very end of June, 1st week of July.
Bummer.


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (vwguild)*

I think the folks heading down for product training are at Wyndham Buttes, the dealer meeting was at the Marriott Desert Ridge Resort. I think the cost of the landscaping alone at the resort puts the cost of our marketplace buildings to shame...

_Quote, originally posted by *vwguild* »_How was the Wyndham Buttes?? The 17th is ETA in the WER as well...Waggoners will be busy that day


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (urinal_mint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urinal_mint* »_
Step Down?















The Touareg would be a definite step up from an A4......you cant be serious about that....

With attitude like that, I think they'll enjoy their X5 immensely. That is the exact opinion that VW will have a hard time changing to sell upscale cars. People don't car about the quality of the car initially, it's all about _image_!


----------



## nedzel (May 7, 1999)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (S4inSoFla)*


_Quote »_I don't understand why everyone keeps saying, not using it off-road is overkill. 40-50k SUV's are not sold to be driven off-road.
Vehicles designed to be used off-road have a lot of tradeoffs that make them less acceptable on-road. So, if you're not interested in going off-road, why get a vehicle designed for that (along with its trade-offs). For example, consider the Toyota Highlander and the Toyota 4 Runner. The 4 Runner is a traditional body-on-frame truck, with the resulting rough ride, heavy weight, poorer handling and braking. But it is capable off-road. The Highlander won't get much further off-road than your front lawn, since it is a basically a tall Camry. But it rides better, handles better, gets better mileage, etc.
The Touareg apparently will have decent handling, but you are still paying a price for that off-road capability. The 4wd system is heavy and that weight robs fuel economy. The Touareg is a big, heavy vehicle and that affects dynamics. In addition, to improve off-road performance, specifically approach and departure angles, the Touareg does not have a third row seat.
It's your money. If you want a Touareg, get one. But if you are not going off-road, you might want to consider a car-based ute as it may be closer to what you are looking for.


_Modified by nedzel at 9:27 AM 5-16-2003_


----------



## vwbocchino (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (jrdlr)*

Different Regions will receive the Toorag at different times.
The Mid Atlantic Region is ETA at End of June/Begin of July.
And most likely, the ones already sold will go first, so everyone else will have to wait a bit longer to test drive.
It's like the BMW M5--You wanna test drive it, buy it.
However, that won't float with VW customers.


----------



## bobalouie (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (S4inSoFla)*

I think it is more than image. I think many believe believe that BMW makes better vehicles than VW. How people judge "better" is up to them. For some it might be the prestige. For others, it is the performance, the quality, etc. Personally I am very un-prestige oriented. I shy away from be noticed in public...and yet, I got the 4.4i X5 because i wanted a luxury SUV that handles like a sports car. And it does!


----------



## phillyrollin (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (nedzel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nedzel* »_Vehicles designed to be used off-road have a lot of tradeoffs that make them less acceptable on-road. So, if you're not interested in going off-road, why get a vehicle designed for that (along with its trade-offs). For example, consider the Toyota Highlander and the Toyota 4 Runner. The 4 Runner is a traditional body-on-frame truck, with the resulting rough ride, heavy weight, poorer handling and braking. But it is capable off-road. The Highlander won't get much further off-road than your front lawn, since it is a basically a tall Camry. But it rides better, handles better, gets better mileage, etc.
The Touareg apparently will have decent handling, but you are still paying a price for that off-road capability. The 4wd system is heavy and that weight robs fuel economy. The Touareg is a big, heavy vehicle and that affects dynamics. In addition, to improve off-road performance, specifically approach and departure angles, the Touareg does not have a third row seat.
It's your money. If you want a Touareg, get one. But if you are not going off-road, you might want to consider a car-based ute as it may be closer to what you are looking for.

_Modified by nedzel at 9:27 AM 5-16-2003_

You misunderstood, I was complaining about the Toureg's lack of off-road ability. I indeed wanted an off-road capable SUV and that is why I purchased an 03 Jeep Grand Cherokee


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (phillyrollin)*

Let me understand...You are complaining about the Touareg's "off-road ability"? And that would be based on what information or experience?


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (phillyrollin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phillyrollin* »_
You misunderstood, I was complaining about the Toureg's lack of off-road ability. I indeed wanted an off-road capable SUV and that is why I purchased an 03 Jeep Grand Cherokee


This statement should win an award for "funniest thing said on Vortex in '03"
this is a joke, right?


----------



## phillyrollin (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (Corradodrvrfnd)*

well I was mostly talking about the large diameter stock wheels, overall size of the vehicle, inherent flaws of an independent suspension and the fact that little aftermarket support will be available.


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (phillyrollin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phillyrollin* »_well I was mostly talking about the large diameter stock wheels, overall size of the vehicle, inherent flaws of an independent suspension and the fact that little aftermarket support will be available.

I think maybe the point of the Touareg reference off roading is that you don't need aftermarket support. While I'm not an offroad maven, I would have to expect the Touareg is superior in every category to the Cherokee, 'cept price obviously.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (Corradodrvrfnd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradodrvrfnd* »_
This statement should win an award for "funniest thing said on Vortex in '03"
this is a joke, right?









Agreed... where's that thread about stupid car-related quotes? Because we need to add the Cherokee comment to that thread. Yeah, and my New Beetle is better off-road than the Touareg as well


----------



## phillyrollin (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (ASurroca)*

Here I'll get a bit more technical for you, there is no way an independent suspension system is going to be capable of the sort of articulation required for serious off-roading, the components are also much more susceptible to damage than live axle set-ups and do not posess the inherent canti-lever effects which make live axle desirable off-road. Have any of you actually been off-road before further than a dirt road? I'd like to see some experience to back up these claims that I am such a moron.


----------



## Dan-B (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (S4inSoFla)*

I went into Gunther on Thursday, and asked them about the Touareg, just outta curiosity (I was there to check out the 20th Ann. GTI), and you are right, around July, maybe even August. It's best to think August, then if you get it in July, you will enjoy it even more! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phil Teves (Mar 28, 1999)

Hello again Folks,
I just to had to chime in here.
First, I just got back from Phoenix, and in terms of on-road handling, off-road handling and build quality. It's no contest the New Touareg (Twahregg), wins hands down!
The BMW X5 4.4 looks (in person and on paper) like it would blow the Touareg into the weeds on a road course, but the Touareg V8 just continued to pull away from the BMW both in the corners and on the straights. The handling of the Touareg was incredibly well balanced and neutral with no under/oversteer seen. This "truck" handles like a Passat W8 6 speed!!
Off road the Touareg leaves the competition in the dust, literally!! The only real contender is the new Range Rover, but it's "only" $20,000 more!!!
In closing, all of this talk about Volkswagen not having the prestige of the other Luxury Brands is pure nonsense!! 
All current VW product have a significant level of higher quality than any of the competition. 
None of the competition has any where near the fit and finish of our vehicles. 
Don't believe me! 
Go look for yourself. 
None of the competition (other than the Porsche) have double sided galvinized body shells, tight shut lines (3 mm), or in some cases "paint"!! 
Yes that's right paint!! 
Look under the hood of the competition and look for clearcoated paint, you probably won't find any. You may not even find any color base coat!
The Lexus/Infinity/Acura scam didn't fly in Europe because they were were smart enough to understand that they are just "badge engineered" Toyota's/Nissan's/Honda's.
Same thing holds for Mercedes in Europe. Ask a German what he's thinks of a MB, and he'll reply that they make great Taxi's and cars for farmers (both being diesels). The Germans haven't elevated the three pointed star to the same high pedestal that the American's have. 
Regarding the Touareg launch, the "official" launch is the 1st July 2003. The unofficial launch is the following (at least in the northeast): Touareg V6=late this month (May), Touareg V8=3rd-4th week of June. These trucks are already in port. I don't anticipate any large quantities of them for a quite a while. No one's getting allocated 15 of them initially, I don't care how many cars you sell!!

Touareg V8 Offroad=August/September at the eariest. Touareg V10 TDI starts production in the second week of November, and we'll probably see it at Detroit 2004, with first ones at the dealers in late January 2004.

If you are on the fence about the Touareg and the competition, all I can say is that it will be worth the wait!! 

_Modified by Phil Teves at 3:06 PM 5-19-2003_

_Modified by Phil Teves at 3:17 PM 5-19-2003_


_Modified by Phil Teves at 7:55 AM 5-20-2003_


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (Phil Teves)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phil Teves* »_In closing, all of this talk about Volkswagen not having the prestige of the other Luxury Brands is pure nonsense!! 
All current VW product have a significant level of higher quality than any of the competition. 

Phil,
You're preaching to the choir here, I will never buy a non VW/Audi vehicle if I can help it. I can finally stop buying Toyota SUVs as that's all my wife will drive. The question here is will non VW enthusiasts finally recongnize the quality and be willing to pay $$$$ for it.
Good info on delivery and launch, hopefully it'll happen as planned.


----------



## jc4511 (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (S4inSoFla)*

I hate to admit it, but I am (was) a HUUUGE MB-ML fan. When the ML was introduced in 98, I fell in love with the full time 4 wheel drive, 4-ETS, ABS, BAS, TCS, and ESP. In my mind you just couldn't buy a safer and more technologically advanced SUV. It was also one of the only SUV's with a 5 speed transmission with low range. Impressive.
In 1996 (before the ML) I voyaged out into the VW world and bought a Jetta GLS. Lemme sum it up... I hated it.
So, I guess you could say I was not a VW fan and quite fond of MB products. 
I've never had a problem with my ML (I've heard I've been lucky) but my 2002 C320 was a piece of doggy poo.
Well, thanks to the folks up at Scott VW, I am in line for a Touareg. I feel like a little kid waiting for Santa to come I'm so excited.
So, if you have any doubts about whether the "non VW enthusiasts" be able to recognize the quality and be willing to pay $$$$, you are looking at one of them (so to speak).








J>

_Modified by jc4511 at 2:11 AM 5-20-2003_


_Modified by jc4511 at 2:12 AM 5-20-2003_


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Touaregs available at the end of May!!! (Phil Teves)*

Phil, Sooooo good to hear from you again... I sent our Desk Managers down for the first wave and the GSM and I go last... I always give them some time to work some of the kinks out of these programs...








Anyway, Scott & Erick came back with the same impressions...both long time BMW, Porsche, and Audi S drivers...The only negative that I heard was about the Teak Leather which apparently photographs much better than it looks in person...I really hope that this is like art, and beauty is in the eye of the beholder...Your take?
Thanks for the review...Talk to you soon...


----------



## akrogirl (May 20, 2003)

Hi all. I am new to this forum but am very interested in reading all your comments. My husband and I are looking seriously at getting a new vehicle to replace our aging Discovery and have been out looking at our options. We have really enjoyed the Discovery but would like to get better fuel efficiency in our next vehicle since I may be looking at a significant commute to work in the very near future.
We test drove a BMW X5 at the weekend and were both very disappointed by it (after driving an M3 for several years, the X5 just did not feel like a BMW and didn't even handle a modest speed bump all that well!). I also had the chance to drive a Cayenne S this afternoon and fell in love, much to my husband's dismay, lol. However, after reading some road tests, the Touareg seems as if it would be a great alternative to the Porsche, and a much more realistic option from a cost point of view. The other vehicle that has passed our "fun quotient" test so far is the Audi Allroad. 
I like the idea of the variable ride height since whatever vehicle we get will definitely be going over some rough terrain from time to time. 
I guess I will have to stop by the Scottsdale VW dealership and check things out a little more closely


----------



## nedzel (May 7, 1999)

*Re: (akrogirl)*


_Quote »_ While I'm not an offroad maven, I would have to expect the Touareg is superior in every category to the Cherokee, 'cept price obviously.
Actually, the Grand Cherokee is pretty capable offroad. There's lots of other things that I don't like about it, but it is decent offroad.


----------



## phillyrollin (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (nedzel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nedzel* »_Actually, the Grand Cherokee is pretty capable offroad. There's lots of other things that I don't like about it, but it is decent offroad.
 
Thank you, the vehicle definately has its other faults, many areas where a Toureg would be far superior, I just don't beleive that would hold true off-road


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: (akrogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *akrogirl* »_The other vehicle that has passed our "fun quotient" test so far is the Audi Allroad.









That's what I would buy for my wife if she would have it. She likes sitting up high and the illusion of safety, never mind that the allroad is really the safer car. I suppose in the end, the touareg is the lesser of all evils.


----------

